# Bleeding???



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

In case you didn't read in my other post, I am taking care of some girls and their accidental litters. One is a pew and the other looks like broken marked ry. The broken marked girl gave birth first, then the pew. Now, a few days later, I notice the broken marked girl is still bleeding. I remember seeing some blood in the nest a day after the babies were born, but I figured it was because momma had culled around 4 of them(leaving 4 alive). Between the 2 litters, there are 10 babies. She is not caring for the babies, the pew and their nanny are doing all the work. She's just laying around, in the corners and stuff, and she seems like she might be bleeding more than she was before. I never noticed it on her bum until today (she cleans herself ever 30 seconds or so). She is acting like it is sore too, like she is having cramps (of course only the women here will understand what that feels like) but that is exactly what it looks like. I know mice don't have "monthlies" so what could it be? Will she recover? The poor girl looks like she's hurting.

Sorry for the long read!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

mice along with all animals except us recover almost immediately from giving birth.Therefore its not a great sign for her to be not looking right more than 24hrs after littering,especially as she isn't doing the feeding.Not much to be done though.if she definately isn't feeding I would remove her.I think the litter will be at risk of being eaten if she is ill.If you seperate her you could give a course of antibiotics,keep her clean warm and well fed.Nothing more really.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i dont know if this is right for mice- but is there any chance that theres still 1 baby left to come that hasnt made its way out yet? i know its a slightly different scenario but ive heard of other animals this has happened too, so could be worth a look?! x


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

I saw her feeding last night, so now I know she actually is taking care of them.

How could I tell if there was still a baby in there? I really don't want to take her to the vet, I think it would just scare the poor little girl to death. She is very unsocialized.


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

She was looking better, but then she passed


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very difficult to do anything for animals as small as mice,even with the best medical care they usually die.Hope the babies thrive for you as some consolation.


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

I wasn't too attached to her, she was from an apparently very poor quality breeder who sent her and a few other girls to us. She was real sweet though, they were all skittish but she was most relaxed. The other momma and her nanny are taking good care of her babies.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

really sorry honey *hugs* youve got to think of the positive, shes left you with some beautiful babies x


----------

